# الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


* عندما تغار المرأة .. تبكي وعندما يغار الرجل .. يصمت

* عندما تغار المرأة تكره الرجل وعندما يغار الرجل يكره نفسه

* أحياناً .. يغار الرجل على امرأة تحبه حتى لو لم يكن يحبها . وتغار المرأة على رجل يحبها حتى لو لم تكن تحبه ! 

* أجمل أنواع الغيرة غيرة الحب .. وأسوأ أنواع الغيرة غيرة الحقد . 

* من بوادر الغيرة اشتعال المرأة وانطفاء الرجل ! 

* تسعد المرأة بغيرة الرجل الذي تحبه وتختنق . بغيرة الرجل الذي يحبها ولا تحبه

* نحن .. نغار على الذين نحبهم لأننا نحبهم ونغار على الذين يحبوننا لأننا نحب أنفسنا

* لا تعبر عن حبك لهم بالغيرة .. إذا كنت غير متأكد من إحساسهم تجاهك فقد تكشف لحظات ضعفك لمن لا يستحق

* ما أكبر الفرق بين الحب والغيرة .. فالحب الكبير يولد الغيرة . والغيرة الشديدة تقتل الحب

* وما أعظم الفرق بين الغيرة والشك.. ومعظم حالات الغيرة في الحكايات العاطفية يكون مصدرها .. الشك ! 

* إذا ضبطت نفسك متلبساً بالغيرة "على " إنسان ما فتفقد أحاسيسك جيداً فقد تكون في حالة " حب " وأنت "لا تعلم"..

* وإذا ضبطت نفسك متلبساً بالغيرة "من" إنسان ما فطهر أحاسيسك جيداً فقد تكون في حالة "إثم" وأنت "تعلم"​


----------



## sit (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

الحب احساس جميل جدا 
ولكن الغيره مزعجه جدا 
وكثير من العشاق يتركون بعضهم بسبب الغيره


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*



sit قال:


> الحب احساس جميل جدا
> ولكن الغيره مزعجه جدا
> وكثير من العشاق يتركون بعضهم بسبب الغيره



الغيره الذايده هى اللى بتخليهم يسيبوا بعض

لانه مش مقبوله ايدا​


----------



## sit (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

ايوه كلمك صحيح بس ات فاهم ايه واحد او وحده بيحبو بعض
يعني الغيره بتيجي غصب عنهم 
وخاصه عند البنات 
بس لزم البنت تحاول اد ما تقدر انها تقلل من الغيره 
صح ولا لا يا باشا


----------



## febe (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

حلو ان تكتب عن الغيرة واحلى شي في الحياة هو الحب والحب الزائد يولد الغيرة   اكيد تكون غيرة المراة اكثر من غيرة الرجل لان يكون حبها اقوى من الرجل


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*



sit قال:


> ايوه كلمك صحيح بس ات فاهم ايه واحد او وحده بيحبو بعض
> يعني الغيره بتيجي غصب عنهم
> وخاصه عند البنات
> بس لزم البنت تحاول اد ما تقدر انها تقلل من الغيره
> صح ولا لا يا باشا



الغيره المعقوله حلوه 

اما الغيره الذايده بتبقى شك وده رأى

وبتخرب بيوت كمان

صح يا باشا​


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*



febe قال:


> حلو ان تكتب عن الغيرة واحلى شي في الحياة هو الحب والحب الزائد يولد الغيرة   اكيد تكون غيرة المراة اكثر من غيرة الرجل لان يكون حبها اقوى من الرجل



اختلف معاكى عمر الغيره الذايده ما كانت بتولد الحب الذايد 

لا بتبقى عدم ثقه اسفه بس ده رأى​


----------



## sunny man (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

موضوع قيم كالعادة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع قيم كالعادة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmr120 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا ياكاندى
المشكلة فعلا فى الغيرة والشك دول بيقتلوا الحب​


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*



mrmr120 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا ياكاندى
> المشكلة فعلا فى الغيرة والشك دول بيقتلوا الحب​



طبعا يا مرموره مفيش شك

ميرسى با قمر​


----------



## sara2003 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

*جميل جدا موضوع حقيقى  بس انا بغير على خطيبى قوىقوى لانى بحبه معنى الغيره هى الحب  مش حب امتلاك لي  *


----------



## sara2003 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

*موضوع جميل جدا وانا بغير على خطيبى جدا دة يعتبر حب مش حب امتلاك ليه*


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*



sara2003 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا وانا بغير على خطيبى جدا دة يعتبر حب مش حب امتلاك ليه*



الغيره الزايده مش مطلوبه 

لانها عدم ثقه بالنفس 

شكراااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

حلو حلو حلو الموضوع دا 

شكرآ يا احلى كاندى​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*

*شكرا ليكي يا كاندي علي موضوعك المتميز*
*فعلا الغيره عند المراه بتكون ازيد بكتير من الغيره عند الرجل*
*الغيره حلوه ومفيده لانها بتدل علي الحب لكن لو زادت الغيره بتبقي تخنق وتودي الي فقد الثقه فيما بعد*
*وانا اتفق معك ان الغيره الرجل علي المراه يكون مصدر سعاده للمراه لانها بتحس انه دا اثبات حبه ليها*​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلو حلو حلو الموضوع دا
> 
> شكرآ يا احلى كاندى​



شكرااااااااااا ليكى انتى 

يا رافعه معنوياتى​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين غيرة المرأة وغيرة الرجل*



mero_engel قال:


> *شكرا ليكي يا كاندي علي موضوعك المتميز*
> *فعلا الغيره عند المراه بتكون ازيد بكتير من الغيره عند الرجل*
> *الغيره حلوه ومفيده لانها بتدل علي الحب لكن لو زادت الغيره بتبقي تخنق وتودي الي فقد الثقه فيما بعد*
> *وانا اتفق معك ان الغيره الرجل علي المراه يكون مصدر سعاده للمراه لانها بتحس انه دا اثبات حبه ليها*​





ميرسى ليكى  على المشاركه الجميله

وياريت كل البنات تبطل الغيره الزايده​


----------

